# MAINE - CCBA Swarm Prevention and Capture workshop



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

3 thumbs up.

How far is Cumberland Co.,ME from the rest of NE.

I bet there's quite a few new beeks within a 3 hr drive.

Jack


----------

